# Does anyone know Maria...lol



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello....my husband and I are applying for the Residente Temporal and will be living in the Lake Chapala area....I was told there is a woman named Maria who will help with all the papers, which we have already done but will still use her services...we have questions....she is in San Antonio at the papeleria next to Mario's restaurant in the first block west of the plaza....but we wanted to know if anyone on this forum has used her and would know how we could contact her by email? thanks for any help


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sure, we know Maria and she is very good at preparing the necessary paperwork. However, as is the custom in Mexico, most contact is face to face. Returning phone calls or checking or answering e-mail are not generally done, so just go and meet her when you arrive.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

hello RVGRINGO....thank you so so much....yes are going to see her ...just thought I'd make sure we bring everything necessary....(this is your future rentors for july...looking forward to meeting you....)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

See you soon.


----------

